# Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit​*
> Es geht doch!
> 
> Die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen dank guter Lobbyarbeit der Sportfischerverbände ist tatsächlich möglich!!
> ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht doch!
> 
> Die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen dank guter Lobbyarbeit der Sportfischerverbände ist tatsächlich möglich!!
> 
> ...



Das ist eine zu pauschale Verkürzung der Situation. Die Niederlande ticken gesellschaftlich ziemlich anders als Deutschland und erscheinen mir generell erheblich liberaler. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf das Angeln aus.

Ich habe beruflich in den Niederlanden drei Projekte umgesetzt, die in Deutschland schlicht unmöglich gewesen wären (Stichwort Patientenakte).

Die Niederlande verfolgen auch eine andere Politik zu Drogengebrauch, Einwanderung etc. Da hat auch eine wie die Grünen orientierte Partei schlechtere Karten als in Deutschland. 

Richtig muss es meiner Meinung nach heißen, dass es in liberalen Ländern auch anders geht als in Deutschland. Dazu zähle ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch Kanada und Schweden, sicher gibt es einige mehr. 

In Deutschland wären solche Maßnahmen aus meiner Erfahrung nicht durchsetzbar, weil die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht libaral eingestellt ist. Politiker wollen wiedergewählt werden. 

Ich habe vorige Woche mit einem Gastjäger aus NRW gesprochen. Dem wurden im vergangenen Jahr mehrere Hochsitze angesägt. Bei der Anzeige hat ihm der Beamte, der den Fall aufnahm, gesagt, er solle doch einfach "die armen Viecher in Frieden lassen". So sieht's aus in Deutschland. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Knispel (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe vorige Woche mit einem Gastjäger aus NRW gesprochen. Dem wurden im vergangenen Jahr mehrere Hochsitze angesägt. Bei der Anzeige hat ihm der Beamte, der den Fall aufnahm, gesagt, er solle doch einfach "die armen Viecher in Frieden lassen". So sieht's aus in Deutschland.


 
|good: und wenn denn die Wildschweine die Ziergärten der Deutschen umpflügen oder ein brünftiger Keiler im Stadtpark einen Spaziergänger als Bache anschaut und auf die Hauer nimmt, wird nach der Polizei oder den Jägern gerufen, denn sind es nicht mehr die "armen Viecher " !


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



> Das ist eine zu pauschale Verkürzung der Situation. Die Niederlande ticken gesellschaftlich ziemlich anders als Deutschland und erscheinen mir generell erheblich liberaler. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf das Angeln aus.


Das ist von mir schlicht die Schilderung eines Sachverhaltes - über Gründe, wie Du, hab ich in keinster Weise spekuliert.

Sachverhalt/Fakt ist:
In den Niederlanden schaffen es Verbände, gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler abzuschaffen oder abzumildern..

Sachverhalt/Fakt in Deutschland:
Sportfischerverbände kämpfen aktiv gegen Erleichterungen bei gesetzlichen Restriktionen (Nachtangeln, zurücksetzen, Erleichterung beim Zugang zum Angeln, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc.)..

Dazu werden die Verbände aber bei uns ja nicht gezwungen - sie könnten ja auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen angehen um die Entscheidungen nach dem Subsidiaritätsprinzip nach unten zu verlagern wie die Niederländer (Nachtangeln gesetzlich grundsätzlich erlaubt, mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis dass Bewirtschafter das auch für einzelne Gewässer anders handhaben können).

Wer natürlich meint, weil die "gesellschaftliche Stimmung so wäre" (wozu jeder Beleg fehlt, wissenschaftliche Daten dazu (nicht nur Arlinghaus, aus ganz Europa) zeigen, dass die Bevölkerung dem Angeln und Anglern  gegenüber eher positiv steht) müsse man als Verband/Funktionär schon immer im Voraus einknicken, für was bezahlt man solche Leute und Verbände dann - Dann kann man das Geld gleich den Tierschützern geben... 

Man kann keinen Verband oder Funktionär dazu zwingen, das gesellschaftliche Wohlwollen gegenüber Anglern  zu nutzen - Als Argument zu bringen, dass man als Verband besser immer schon im Vorfeld einknickt, weil man (entgegen wissenschaftlicher Zahlen) meint,  schlecht dazustehen, das ist dann schlicht den Bock zum Gärtner machen.

Und wenn es so wäre wie Du das schilderst, gerade dann will ich Verbände und Funktionäre, die versuchen das offensiv zu ändern, statt immer wieder schon im Vorfeld einzuknicken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Wie gewünscht die OT-Beiträge in den richtigen Thread verschoben..


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Ist die Verschiebung von Beiträgen eine, der Neuerungen die Ihr angekündet habt?
Meine ursprüngliche Antwort bezog sich klar auf deinen Forumstitel!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3518302#post3518302

Ich erklärte dir lediglich um hinzuzulernen das bejubeltes auch in DE von Verbänden unterstützt wird.
Stimmt es nicht?
Rein auf deine Aussagen bezogen?


----------



## wilhelm (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Thomas mit Verlaub, du erzählst Scheixxxxe.
Die Niederländer werden von Jahr zu Jahr strenger ( Habe da selbst mehr als 20 Jahre geangelt) es gibt massenhaft Nachtangelverbote und heftigste Geldstrafen für vergehen, also immer schön bei der ........ bleiben. Zum allgemeinen nachlesen sei dir und dem Board dieser Link ans Herz gelegt http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Hochachtungsvoll Wilhelm


PS: Normalerweise schreibe ich nichts mehr zu den " Politthemen" ( Ist mir zu bl..d) aber hier geht mir einfach der Hut hoch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



> Meine ursprüngliche Antwort bezog sich klar auf deinen Forumstitel!


Der Titel bezog sich genauso klar auf die Niederlande und wir lassen uns nicht mehr Threads zeschiessen von augenscheinlichen "Verbandsfreunden" - am Thema (hier Verband Niederlande) diskutieren jederzeit, aber nicht mehr jeden Thread  zerschiessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



> es gibt massenhaft Nachtangelverbote und heftigste Geldstrafen für vergehen,


Und wieder einer, der es nicht begreifen kann oder will:
JEDER VEREIN oder Bewirtschafter kann selbstverständlich ein Nachtangelverbot für SEIN Gewässer einführen.

Was weg muss, sind gesetzliche Verbote, da dadurch denjenigen, welche das Nachtangeln zulassen wollen an ihren Gewässern, dies verunmöglicht wird. 

Und genau das wurde laut Veröffentlichung ja erreicht..



> heftigste Geldstrafen für vergehen


Finde ich sehr gut!!!

Ich bin auch schon immer klar für bessere Kontrollen und härtere Straffen statt unsinniger Gesetze.

Nur so lassen sich schwarze Schafe aussortieren..

Und ich habe ja extra im anderen Thread ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232374  ) um Übersetzungshilfe bei der offiziellen Veröffentlichung gebeten - wenn Du andere Infos/Übersetzungen hast, immer her damit.


----------



## wilhelm (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*

Ich habe dir den Link doch angeboten?????
Wie gesagt 20 Jahre erfahrung in den Niederlanden zwanzig Jahre strengere Vorschriften jetzt ein paar pille/palle änderungen, also ich kann sehr wohl lesen.

PS: An der Maas in Limburg hat es nie ein Nachtangelverbot gegeben nur zu deiner Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit*



> Wie gesagt 20 Jahre erfahrung in den Niederlanden zwanzig Jahre strengere Vorschriften jetzt ein paar pille/palle änderungen, also ich kann sehr wohl lesen.


Ich habe eben gelernt mich bei sowas auch schon über kleine Änderungen in die richtige Richtung zu freuen - erlebt man ja nicht allzuoft..

Musst Du natürlich nicht, ist dein gutes Recht..


----------

